# MudRunner...one more time!



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I sold it.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I have had my share of rough days with it too.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What problems are you having with it?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Why are you selling?


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

*No problems!*

I don't have any problems with the tool, I just don't have any work!

I've been going back and forth about keeping it or selling it.
I only used it on one small job before my finishing work dried up. 
I'm working as a carpenter now.


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

how much you want for it


----------

